
Ask HN: Serverless Functions Without the AWS/Azure/GOOG Complexity? - blinotz
Is there a serverless offering that’s focused on simplicity?<p>The mind numbing complexity of serverless from the big vendors isn’t worth the effort for building simple database driven websites.<p>Anyone know of anything?
======
lnalx
There are services like Netlify [1] and Zeit.co [2] but both are more
expensive.

Simplicity comes at a price.

[1]
[https://www.netlify.com/products/functions/](https://www.netlify.com/products/functions/)

[2] [https://zeit.co/docs/v2/serverless-
functions/introduction](https://zeit.co/docs/v2/serverless-
functions/introduction)

------
g123g
What makes something like AWS lambda complex? I feel lambda is one of the
easiest and fastest way to get something out the door.

------
eyberg
I'm involved with OPS/Nanos which deploy applications as unikernels to AWS &&
Google Cloud. The deploy and management of them have a very serverless like
feel as you can't ssh into them nor can you install random crap on them once
they are deployed:

I even called them "Stateful Serverless" in a recent article:

[https://dev.to/eyberg/stateful-serverless-with-
unikernels-4m...](https://dev.to/eyberg/stateful-serverless-with-
unikernels-4ma7)

A few cool things versus something like lambda are that they are very much
cloud agnostic and they are stateful by default (although very easy to run
them as transient workloads as well).

If you want to check it out - open source/free at:

[https://ops.city](https://ops.city)

------
frou_dh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Gateway_Interface](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Gateway_Interface)

------
byoung2
[https://serverless.com/](https://serverless.com/) is a layer of abstraction
on top of the big providers

~~~
freehunter
This is the way to go. Follow the guide at [https://serverless-
stack.com/](https://serverless-stack.com/) and you should be golden.

I’m an awful programmer and even I found serverless stack to be surprisingly
easy to follow and understand.

------
amolo
Cloud Run? Pretty simple. Just a Dockerfile and you are good to go.

~~~
eb0la
You mean Knative ([https://github.com/knative](https://github.com/knative)) ?
;-)

